# our new puppy!! ?



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Introducing our new puppy! He's such a sweetheart, he is very calm and playful at the same time! I'll post more pictures once we get home as I'm still in the car. 
Any name suggestions??? I was thinking by just keeping him as Troy but suggestions are always nice! (Sorry my hand is in the way haha)


----------



## Zmalik1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Your puppy has the sweetest expression. I can't wait to see more pictures once home. Troy is a gorgeous name


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome! He looks great. I like the name Troy, what happened to Hudson? I know you ended up deciding against Carlo so was sure you ended up going Hudson.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He doesn't really look like a Hudson to me. I really like Carlo and Troy, I'm really debating between both names. & thank you!


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> He doesn't really look like a Hudson to me. I really like Carlo and Troy, I'm really debating between both names. & thank you!


Gotcha. Really like both of those names.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Such a handsome baby!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh that face!! So precious!!:wub: Congrats!!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

puts a smile on my face, I get one very soon...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Troy reminds me of Hans when he was a puppy. :wub:

And, yes, he looks like a Troy to me!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh the joy of puppy teething.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Make it Troy! Those are great pics! Well done!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

He is so focused on people! He'd just a follow you around and when you stop walking he'll sit right in front of you and just stare at you. 
I think I'm leaning more towards Carlo!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is only one Karlo...lol
Your pup is adorable! Congrats


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Awwwww. "I want a puppy,"she whines. LOL He's adorable.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> There is only one Karlo...lol
> Your pup is adorable! Congrats


Well now there may be two Carlo's. Just spelled differently


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

What a cutie! Love all the pics!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

So far the crate hasn't been so bad! He whined for a couple minutes then went straight to sleep. Hopefully it stays like this.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I vote Carlo. My eyes are weird, because he does not look like a Troy to me. He does look like love tho. Not a very tuff name for a big bad boy.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

The name is officially Troy!!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Yayyyy! You finally got him! The wait is over. This must be so exciting for you  Troy looks lovely. I hope you, Chloe, and him have many years of happiness. I can't wait to see more posts from you about Troy and how he is coming along. Congratulations


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Already bestfriends.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm so glad Chloe took to him right away! I hope you have many years of harmony in your home and healthy happy pups. I'm sooo happy for you, Troy, Chloe. Yay!


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Adorable! Look at those paws. He's going to be a big boy..


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! He's adorable :wub:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

This thread is making my waiting period very tough! I pick up my pup (Kojak) this Friday!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Not the greatest picture but they both get along so well!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Any tiger fans??


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So cute!!! Troy must be a Tiger's fan. lol  He is growing!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Vet check today. His weight was 23 pounds at 10 weeks.  Vet said he is a very healthy puppy. One of his testicles already dropped.. has this happened to anyone? I hope we won't have to get him fixed at a early age if the other one doesn't drop. He was barking at another puppy, I hope this is nothing serious. He does start puppy school in about 2 weeks.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Troy just looks like he is chilling out/relaxing at the vet. He looks good! How big were his parents? Wonder if he will be a big boy or not, because he looks so handsome and healthy.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Troy looks great. I bet he just wanted to play with the other puppy. But he has found his voice already. Took Fiona a little while longer.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> How big were his parents?


The dam was 65 pounds, and the sire was 85 I believe.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

What a sweet baby...congrats


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

What a difference only a couple weeks make. He's already 12 weeks.. they grow too fast!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Land shark phase


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are great pics!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Adorable. I was almost scared at that one pic. LOL


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Even as a landshark he is so cute!!!!:wub:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

*13 Weeks!*

Who doesn't wish they could stay this small forever?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Awww:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pup!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

handsome!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just got some pictures of Troy's littermate. His name was formally Travis, but it is now Jager. He is a beautiful pup, and they look so alike!


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

so adorable!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

they sure do grow fast, Gambit has the same eye tears...teething is already in full swing. 
Before we know it, we'll be posting their 1st year birthday


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics!


----------



## little_paws (Sep 22, 2014)

SOOOOO stinkin cute!!! Congrats on the new family member ;-)


Arielle


----------

